# patchnride



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

http://patchnride.com/

Quoting their video:






Published on Jan 3, 2014

Patent-pending patchnride is the FIRST and ONLY real solution to easily and permanently repair ALL bicycle tires that get a flat - both TUBULAR and CLINCHER - on the road, and in less than one minute. No experience needed!

It is a known fact that tubular tires offer the finest performance cyclist could ever desire and it's no coincidence that they are chosen by the majority of professionals. 

However, they have one disadvantage: punctures are very difficult to repair and most of the time results in replacing the tire. This problem has now been solved thanks to the Patch N Ride Air Seal Patch™, ideal for both tubulars and clinchers.

patchnride™ is a permanent repair solution for tubular tires and clinchers alike which goes with you where ever you ride. Patchnride™ allows you to repair your punctured tire on site in less than one minute and can repair cuts up to five mm. After you patched your tire, its 100% race ready for all conditions because the tire was never removed from the rim.

patchnride ™ repair is much easier and faster than a clincher flat repair. No more removing the tire, messing with your derailleur and getting all greasy. Patchnride will take you less than one minute, where a tubular change can take more than eight minutes and a clincher repair requires a minimum of 10 minutes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Since no one else has said it...

B*llsh*t. 

After reading their crap marketing copy there is no way I'd trust this product.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

that video you posted is a waste of time, so is their website. No content in either.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

They're building up the anticipation prior to the product launch.

It's the new marketing style nowadays.

I'll be the first to try it.

I got a 7mm cut on my Tufo tubular on the rear wheel yesterday.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> They're building up the anticipation prior to the product launch.
> 
> It's the new marketing style nowadays.
> 
> ...


What exactly is the 'product' and how does it work? I've got a decent working knowledge of tires and I don't know of anything that will fix a 7mm hold in a tubular short of opening it up and patching it. 
Oh yeah...Tufo tires aren't technically 'tubulars' as there is no tube inside the casing.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> What exactly is the 'product' and how does it work? I've got a decent working knowledge of tires and I don't know of anything that will fix a 7mm hold in a tubular short of opening it up and patching it.
> Oh yeah...Tufo tires aren't technically 'tubulars' as there is no tube inside the casing.


So they're tubeless tubulars?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> So they're tubeless tubulars?


That's exactly what they are. The inside of the casing is butyl coated, but there is no separate tube...which makes them virtually impossible to pinch flat. The Tufo sealant works well (obviously) because it's like a road tubeless tire...because it's tubeless. That sounded dumb...

As for the OP 'patching' a 7mm slice in a tire, there is no way to do that properly...period. The tire will NEVER again be safe to ride. But we all know about the OP and his propensity to do seemingly stupid things mechanical on a regular basis.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

A solution to not a problem. 

What a waste of time.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

WTF, I watched the video, "coming soon" a video of nothing, total waste of my time. Vaporware


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> So they're tubeless tubulars?


Also known as throw away tubulars if a liquid sealant doesn't work.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> So they're tubeless tubulars?


The work you are looking for is "garbage".

This was a sugested video from your link. Way better.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I got the tire off clean, so I'm awaiting that new product to try it out on. These lasted around 150 miles. But still, they're expensive, and I hate to just throw them away when there's still so much use I can get out of them.

The new tire is stretching on the wheel now. I'll be back on the wet road tomorrow morning!


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

spoon as a tire lever ≥ patchnride


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

myhui said:


> I got the tire off clean, so I'm awaiting that new product to try it out on. These lasted around 150 miles. But still, they're expensive, and I hate to just throw them away when there's still so much use I can get out of them.
> 
> The new tire is stretching on the wheel now. I'll be back on the wet road tomorrow morning!


You do realize you have failed to tell us how this product actually works? Your first post seems to imply you don't need to remove the tubular which you are clearly doing in the pictures.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> You do realize you have failed to tell us how this product actually works? Your first post seems to imply you don't need to remove the tubular which you are clearly doing in the pictures.


Since the 'product' isn't available yet, how can he use it? 

I can't imagine how awful the ride is on those 21mm Tufos...well, actually I can. I've used them on the track and they actually suck on the velodrome too. The ONLY good things about them are they're always round and straight. Other than that, worst tires ever. Zero traction, crap ride quality.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

It also looks like there is zero glue on that rim. I'd be scared as hell that one was going to roll.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> It also looks like there is zero glue on that rim. I'd be scared as hell that one was going to roll.


Why would he need glue, he's got a spoon to hold the tire in place.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been brain-washed by Tufo. I love their stuff.

Unlike _cxwrench_, who taught me how to mount tubular tires going back more than a year, I haven't bothered to try out other brands, since these tires from Tufo are plenty good enough for me.

Oh dear ... those big bad guys are going to land hard on me for that comment ... _"That means I haven't been riding very hard!"_

They are hand made in the Czech Republic too!

I need the wheel to ride on while I wait for this patchnride product to get on the market. That's why I unmounted the punctured tire. I could have bought a new wheel, but I'm not that rich.

So what other brands of tubular tires should I try? I stick with Tufo since I really like the convenience of their gluing tape (Oh dear ... those big bad guys are going to land hard on me for that comment ... _"That means I'm a poser and not a real bike mechanic if I can't handle tire glue!"_)

I don't want to try Tufo's gluing tape with another brand of tire, for fear of the unknown, as in incompatible surface properties leading to the whole thing falling apart easily.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

So that tire that's being take off w/ the spoon was taped on that rim? And you rode it?


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> So that tire that's being take off w/ the spoon was taped on that rim? And you rode it?


Yes, and it was taped on very securely. I only took the picture after I scraped off the glue from the wheel.

The original point of my post was not made clear, so now I'll make it clear: I was so damned proud of myself for cleanly removing the taped on tire that it deserved a post.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

I have to agree with cxwrench...Tufo's are junk, and, PLEASE DO NOT TRY TO SEAL A 7MM SLICE WITH SEALANT!!! I do not know of any that will work safely.


----------



## riverplatebike (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like their website is up. PatchNRide 
The video says its not a sealant, would be interesting to see how this works.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

...if you had clinchers... and you use this product... sounds like you cannot replace the tube later on.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

The Red Green Show was my FAVORITE growing up. I even went to a PBS event and had him sign a roll of duct tape for me! Along with some of his books. So good.

"If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy."




tihsepa said:


> The work you are looking for is "garbage".
> 
> This was a sugested video from your link. Way better.


----------



## riverplatebike (Feb 13, 2014)

thats a good point but on their FAQ i see it says 
" Make sure the tool is fully inserted in the tire and push the go button on the tool and release the Air Seal Patch "

i dont think its glued to the tire...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

riverplatebike said:


> Looks like their website is up. PatchNRide
> The video says its not a sealant, would be interesting to see how this works.


So, its marketed at people who either dont know how to fix a flat and or are to lazy to take the tire off the bike. 

Its like changing a flat on a car. You should have to be able to do it before you get a license to drive. If you cant fix a flat on your bike you should get solid tires or stay home.

I still think its a lame idea.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The process is still not well explained, but anything that makes fixing flats faster and easier could benefit anyone. I prefer running tubeless tires because they do not pinch flat. I think the tube type tires are still better, but new ideas can take time to evolve to their potential.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It does not say it can fix tubed tires, and I don't see how it possibly can. It places a patch on the inside of the tire. Claimed to fix a cut "up to 3mm". So this is intended as a solution for tubeless only as far as I can see.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm guessing that patchnride injects a pound of urethane into the tube, so that you now have a solid tire. (great on those "race wheels")
.
.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

changingleaf said:


> The process is still not well explained, but anything that makes fixing flats faster and easier could benefit anyone. I prefer running tubeless tires because they *do not pinch fla*t. I think the tube type tires are still better, but new ideas can take time to evolve to their potential.


Wrong. You can pinch flat anything. I smacked a pothole last sunday and it nicked the casing of my Bontrager R2TLR and leaked air/sealant til it got down to about 40psi. Pumped it back up and finished the ride, but the next day it wouldn't hold at 80 so I had to install a new tire. Not a pinch flat in the classical sense, but I hit a hole, the tire got damaged, and it had to be replaced. First time I've ever heard of it happening.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> It does not say it can fix tubed tires, and I don't see how it possibly can. It places a patch on the inside of the tire. Claimed to fix a cut "up to 3mm". So this is intended as a solution for tubeless only as far as I can see.


When they say clinchers... It also means tubed.

If they meant tubeless, they would have specified 

I suspect it uses semi liquid rubber based on the vague video


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> Wrong. You can pinch flat anything. I smacked a pothole last sunday...


Similar. I was doing downhill about 45mph on a narrow rural road with nasty pavement when a car turned onto the road forcing me to move over where I hit sharp edged pothole and put two nice cuts through the each sidewall of the front (tubed) tire. It also bent the brake track. I still was able to patch, boot and complete the ride.

However, I've gotten way more pinch flats where only the tube suffered obvious damage, a few on the road but mostly on mtbs.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

There is also "burping" on tubeless, more on the low pressure MTB and cross side and rough terrain


----------



## riverplatebike (Feb 13, 2014)

they mentioned a air sealed patch, and they say its not a sealant, i think this is like a patch



tednugent said:


> When they say clinchers... It also means tubed.
> 
> If they meant tubeless, they would have specified
> 
> I suspect it uses semi liquid rubber based on the vague video


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

So, pre-order is available at 50% off. 2 patch pods + 2 leak detectors = $25 + $5 shipping. So that's $30 for a product they won't show a real video of.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> So, pre-order is available at 50% off. 2 patch pods + 2 leak detectors = $25 + $5 shipping. So that's $30 for a product they won't show a real video of.


LOL, you just have to believe like the Pooka.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Now they have a computer generated video of how it's supposed to work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_WMapG2SyI

Wouldn't a real video be like 1/100th of the cost to make?


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

mellowman said:


> real video wouldn't show what happens on the inside.
> 
> so for this to work you have to pinch the tube and get the sealant between the tube and tire...um this seems a huge source for human error (don't push too hard...just enough!) and how can they be certain this going to work across the range of tubular tires. also how much does that applicator weigh.


So in reality all this thing is a targetted sealant injector?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks to be a plug with an instant glue surface on the side that faces the inner tube.

Lot's of options for error.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Right now the pre-order price is $30 (including shipping) for two patch pods and two leak detectors. Pass.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> So in reality all this thing is a targetted sealant injector?


yea, looks like.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## PATCHNRIDE (May 17, 2014)

*Hello, from the patchnride team.*

Hi, this is George from patchnride. I am one of the lead engineers and I wanted to join the conversation to better explain the product in depth.

Although the technology behind our product has taken over 2 years to develop and is very complex, I want to simplify the process and explain how it works. patchnride patches your inner tube like a regular patch would, but we do it with some heavy duty engineering behind it.

We are inserting a 15mm PATCH, with a proprietary adhesive through the puncture hole (in the tire), and laying the PATCH on top of the inner tube, covering the puncture.

This is a permanent fix. Once the PATCH is glued to the inner tube, you are ready to put air into the tire (just like you would do it if you were to buy a patch kit and do it yourself). The difference is that PATCHNRIDE can do it from the outside of the tire, without ever removing the wheel from the bike.

That’s pretty much what we do. We are not a sealant and we are not a liquid base patch. Every part of our product has been developed with the best materials out there. Our adhesive was created just for our product as elements such as dirt, sand and moisture, were factored. Our PATCH will adhere to your inner tube with NO FAILURE.

Our product consists of 2 parts. The PATCHNRIDE tool, and the PATCH POD, or in other words, a CARTRIDGE.
The PATCH POD contains the single PATCH and the mechanism that inserts it into your tire.

Each PATCH POD is a single use. Once you are done patching your tire (yes, in about 60 seconds), then you remove the PATCH POD (cartridge) from your tool, and just insert a new one – it’s that easy.

You are now ready to patch another FLAT TIRE when needed. Each PATCH POD is a little bigger than a 9 VOLT battery. That way you can carry the PATCHNRIDE tool and 2-3 PATCH PODS in your back pocket or saddle pack.

So instead of carrying an extra TUBE on your next ride, you will just carry a PATCH POD.

We have tested our product in various elements. From 30 Degree cold weather to 120 degree DESERT heat. We want to make sure our PATCH will last the long haul.

We are actually putting our tool to its biggest test this summer, as we are sponsoring a team at the Race Across America (RAAM). A 3,000 mile, non-stop race. Our 2 man team includes a 4 time IRONMAN champion.

Regarding our website, videos and animations, our last 3-D animation was created, so that the viewer can see what happens inside the tire while the product is in action. Our marketing team is working on new HOW TO videos, with real humans, so that you can see the product in the real world environment.
Those should be ready in the next 2 weeks.

Lastly, I want to mention the Leak Detector. We don’t claim to have invented a method to find a puncture on a tire.

What we do have is a great, ON THE GO method to finding a puncture on your tire. We have worked hard to find the best chemical compounds, with the best possible sponge/towels to apply the solution, so that you can find the hole as fast as possible. Most cyclists can find the hole just by looking or by hearing the air coming out, but if you’re not a regular cyclist, we all know that’s not an easy task. So, why not have that extra help in case you can’t find the hole?

Please feel free to ask me any question you would like, and I will try to answer you as quick as possible.

Thank you
patchnride


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok...so you're forcing a patch through what is most likely a very small hole in a tire, right? Would this enlarge the hole? If the answer is no the patch must be very thin and light, right? If the answer is yes, why? 
Will this product work on larger cuts? Probably not, as you'd have to take the tire off to boot it. So you carry your product in case you get a small hole puncture, but you'd have to carry a tube in case you cut the tire and tube. Why wouldn't I just carry what I need for a worst-case scenario, and be ready for anything? I've always got a tube, and something to inflated it with. I always have a dollar or a gel pack to boot a tire just in case. Why carry another complete system? 

Maybe this could be your advertising tag-line: If it ain't broke, fix it 'til it is...


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

So (as I surmised earlier) it works just like a tire mushroom plug, other than the face of the plug is bonded/glued to the inner tube.
Example of mushroom plug for those unfamiliar
Professional Mushroom Tyre Plug Kit, PU-115992 (Tyre Seals, Serenco Nederland BV) - YouTube
While innovative, it's not that complex.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

First,
I have never had any luck locating most punctures from the outside. Need to go inside the tire and look very close. 
Second,
I dont want to make the tire any worse by punching a tool and a plug through a very small hole. Thus making it a bigger hole. (Not kode)

This is not a steel belted tire we are talking about here.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

$30 for "convenience" of not taking a tire off a rim?

You've got to be kidding. A package of Park Tool patches is about $4. It takes me maybe 4 minutes max to get a tire off, locate a puncture, patch it, reinstall the tire and tube and reinflate with a hand pump (less with CO2). 

I can do 6 flats with a package of patches for $4. About $.67 per flat. And you want how much for this gimmick?

Clearly marketed towards your typical dentist on his Pinarello who doesn't want to get his hands dirty.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

If this really works it would be a great solution for tubulars. But I somehow doubt that you can accurately put a 15mm patch though a 0.5mm hole and have it be perfectly sealed.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## PATCHNRIDE (May 17, 2014)

Hi Tihsepa, regarding your post:

Each bicycle tire is based on a special rubber mix, which is proprietary. patchnride takes advantage of the rubber’s natural ability to stretch. Through extensive testing (all available brands ), we have learned that we can stretch an existing puncture of less than 1mm up to 4 mm without causing any structural damage . Most outside entry punctures are larger than 4mm and our tool takes advantage of that size difference. As for finding a hole on the outside of a tire or any closed environment, we have developed our patent-pending leak finder. Our leak detector indicates any puncture or hole as soon as air leaks or is supplied.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PATCHNRIDE said:


> Hi Tihsepa, regarding your post:
> 
> Each bicycle tire is based on a special rubber mix, which is proprietary. patchnride takes advantage of the rubber’s natural ability to stretch. Through extensive testing (all available brands ), we have learned that we can stretch an existing puncture of less than 1mm up to 4 mm without causing any structural damage . Most outside entry punctures are larger than 4mm and our tool takes advantage of that size difference. As for finding a hole on the outside of a tire or any closed environment, we have developed our patent-pending leak finder. Our leak detector indicates any puncture or hole as soon as air leaks or is supplied.


Yeah, No. I will pass. Thanks. 

Being nice, it sounds too complicated. 
Being truthful, its a stupid idea.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PATCHNRIDE said:


> Hi Tihsepa, regarding your post:
> 
> Each bicycle tire is based on a special rubber mix, which is proprietary. patchnride takes advantage of the rubber’s natural ability to stretch. Through extensive testing (all available brands ), we have learned that we can stretch an existing puncture of less than 1mm up to 4 mm without causing any structural damage . Most outside entry punctures are larger than 4mm and our tool takes advantage of that size difference. As for finding a hole on the outside of a tire or any closed environment, we have developed our patent-pending leak finder. Our leak detector indicates any puncture or hole as soon as air leaks or is supplied.


I'm not going to be as nice as tihsepa. You have to be stupid to think that you're not just stretching rubber when you put the patch through the tire. The rubber is only the tread...the hole that matters is in the casing and the last thing you'd want to do is stretch a less-than-1mm hole out to 4mm. You'd significantly damage the casing in that area. You say most outside entry punctures are larger than 4mm? You obviously don't have much experience w/ punctured tires. 

This product is sounding like a complete waste of money, I would never use it and will advise anyone thinking about against using it.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

PATCHNRIDE, you have to understand that the criticisms you face here are the ones you need as a business owner. I'm sure people will buy your overpriced product, but frankly they'll be the people who don't know how to fix a flat or who are just plain bad at it. A bike shop will fix a flat for less than what you're charging. Now, your product can be done on the go, but if you're telling me that people can't go on YouTube and search "how to fix a flat bicycle tire" to save themselves $30, I think that would be a bit disingenuous. This is just another solution in search of a problem, and luckily for you this isn't the first cycling product to be that, so don't feel too bad. Your product has to do something that the current method of fixing a flat can't do, and it has to be something that is absolutely needed. Your product may save me a few minutes, but I'm already traveling by bicycle. That should be a pretty good clue I'm not in a major hurry to get anywhere.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

How does patchnride work with tires that do not need an innertube? Two comes to mind: tubeless clinchers, and Tufo tubular tires. Both do not have tubes inside. You say that the patch goes on the outside of the tube, in between the inside surface of the tire and the outside surface of the tube. But the two types I mentioned do not have any tube at all, thus does the patch go on the inside of the tire instead? That means the path needs to have adhesive on both surfaces?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

myhui said:


> How does patchnride work with tires that do not need an innertube? Two comes to mind: tubeless clinchers, and Tufo tubular tires. Both do not have tubes inside. You say that the patch goes on the outside of the tube, in between the inside surface of the tire and the outside surface of the tube. But the two types I mentioned do not have any tube at all, thus does the patch go on the inside of the tire instead? That means the path needs to have adhesive on both surfaces?


Anyone that rides Tufo tires, deserves this crappy product to go with their crappy tires. 
I doubt it would work at all on tubelsee tires. Adhesive wont stick to well if the surface is covered in liquid sealant.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Anyone that rides Tufo tires, deserves this crappy product to go with their crappy tires.
> I doubt it would work at all on tubelsee tires. Adhesive wont stick to well if the surface is covered in liquid sealant.


I stopped using sealant because it clogs up the valve.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> I stopped using sealant because it clogs up the valve.


I don't even know why I'm replying to this. Tufo supplies sealant. Thousands of road and mountain bike riders use Stans, DT, Bontrager, Caffe Latex, and other sealants. Very few have this problem. 

Maybe it's something you're doing? 

Again.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> I don't even know why I'm replying to this. Tufo supplies sealant. Thousands of road and mountain bike riders use Stans, DT, Bontrager, Caffe Latex, and other sealants. Very few have this problem.
> 
> Maybe it's something you're doing?
> 
> Again.


No, this has been discussed before. If, after the ride, the valve is at the top and the sealant drips down into it, then it's useless from then on.

So I offered to always rest the wheel with the valve at the bottom at all traffic stops, and everyone thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

myhui said:


> the valve is at the top and the sealant drips down into it



Stop using superfluid helium and this won't happen.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> No, this has been discussed before. If, after the ride, the valve is at the top and the sealant drips down into it, then it's useless from then on.
> 
> So I offered to always rest the wheel with the valve at the bottom at all traffic stops, and everyone thought that was pretty funny.


Remember, less trolling...more riding. You promised.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm glad this thread got dragged back up. It provided some more insights into the OP's slightly skewed world that I would have missed otherwise!

Good stuff!

I learned that there is a completely sensible alternative to using alloy clinchers as an everyday wheel! I have no idea why I've wasted all this time riding on cheap, durable, and still reasonably lightweight wheel and tire combinations when I could have been rolling around on hastily taped sh!t tires on suspect rims with nasty glue type stuff in them.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Not to bring up an old thread, but it's nearly 1.5 years later and this thing is still on "pre-order". Looks like vaporware.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

True. I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

myhui said:


> True. I'm still waiting for mine.


October 2017 and this product still hasn't come out. 
I wonder if the OP still has the tire waiting to be repaired?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Kendogz161 said:


> October 2017 and this product still hasn't come out.
> I wonder if the OP still has the tire waiting to be repaired?


:nono:


----------

